# Cabernet Sauvignon Braised Short Ribs



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

Made this for dinner last night and had some friends over as well. Was rated 5 stars all the way. Horseradish Gremolata made the dish really stand out. We served it over a nice bed of smashed potatoes (with skins), then a couple of ribs, then sauce, then the Gremolata on top. Cooked it in a Dutch Oven for 3 hours till the meat was falling off the bone. 

Would definitely fix this one again in a heartbeat! 

Cabernet Sauvignon Braised Short Ribs


----------



## DaddysWhinery (Jun 13, 2011)

MY oh my this sounds good! Off to the store for ingredients...


----------



## closetwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so I wanna see a pic of the one YOU cooked! LOL!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

Sadly now, just a sweeeeeeeet memory!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2011)

CL I've seen some pictures of dishes Mike has made. He is certainly in a league of his own. Even if the dishes of food and table are staged for the camera (which I don't think it was), they look absolutely fantastic.

Myself, I am a meat and potatoes guy. So skip the vegetables and I'm in. I wonder if we could get Mike to make his dish one night and Julie with her pizza the next in the chat room.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

He sent me a picture of the steak he had the other night - not the ribs, but wow, I gotta tell ya, it was a bit well-done. The waitress shouted char one and the cook did!

Just bustin your chops - oh jeeze, there I go again with the bad puns.

That looks great and I an jealous of your abilities to cook great food. Drooooollllllll


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Med rare for me. Has to be red on the inside!


----------



## Flem (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks perfect.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

Oooooooooh......... Helllllllllooooooo!

What time is dinner!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahh that will be tomorrow night. Friends are having us over for fillet. Yummy!


----------



## DaddysWhinery (Jun 18, 2011)

Isn't that a Strip steak pictured? The cabernet ribs were outstanding and the braising liquid became an excellent steak soup the next day!


----------



## tonyt (Jun 18, 2011)

Ribs sounded great. Sounds like a similar recipe that I use for Osso Bocca, sept I use veal shank. ribs would be a much more affordable alternative, and a must try.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a short rib to me! The left over sauce goes great over the left over smashed potatoes. No meat required!

This is probably meant to be more of a Winter dish but I couldn't wait till Winter to try it out!


----------

